# Attaching trailer to Pendleton ebike



## newc1715 (18 Jul 2021)

Hi there! I’ve just bought my first ebike - a Pendleton somerby - I am trying to work out how to attach my trailer to it but no joy so far - does anyone know? Thanks! Katie


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Jul 2021)

You probably need to tell people what type of trailer you have - a picture of the connector maybe?


----------



## newc1715 (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## newc1715 (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## newc1715 (18 Jul 2021)

Have added a couple of pics - it is a Homcom trailer from Amazon. The black connector part comes off and I’m guessing I have to attach it to the back wheel but not sure if I can remove the axle without damaging something?


----------



## Tigerbiten (19 Jul 2021)

Good pics .... 
Normally you just take the nearside nut off the axle, slip the black bit onto the axle, redo the nut while checking the wheel stays centred.
A QR axle is similar but you need to remove the skewer from the axle before fitting the hitch and replacing the skewer. 
But you have a hub motor at the back and I don't know how the wires come off it and how they affect your ability to get at the nearside axle nut.
If your still stuck then a pic of that area on the bike will help.

Luck ............


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2021)

Thats the Spokey Joe trailer which, as you can see, mounts to the rear axle.

But theres a problem. The Somerby is a rear hub motor, and for its physical size these motors produce a lot of torque. To manage tbis the various brands have different types of axle profile that lock into the droputs, and at the clamped up tight on each side by a nut.

The danger is that by putting something else, in this case the trailers towing hitch, under one of those nuts has the potential to cause problems as it adds an additional interface and quite likely reduces the clamping efficiency. This could allow the motor to move, and should it do so runs the risk of damage to motor, frame, or, more probably, both, notmto mention the risk of an accident.

Physically that trailer will possibly bolt on, but I would suggest it is highly inadvisable.


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Jul 2021)

Please take a photo of the left side rear wheel, where it has the hub bolt.

I need to see the bike frame around the nut 

Im suspecting a bracket plate to allow the trailer to be fixed onto.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2021)

The main problem with some ebikes is the thread on the near side were the trailer bracket will go may not be long enough. You have a nut, a washer and then a locking tab washer, you maybe able to remover the plain washer and fit the trailer bracket and it will be OK if there is enough thread.
You may/will have to open up the trailer bracket hole as most will be 3/8 inch were as ebike are 12mm with flats on both sides see photo so it will have to be filed to shape, a good bike shop should be able to do this for you.
I'm have the same problem myself on my trike, I have come up with a soluution see drawing, you replace the nut and put on this extention and then screw the trailer bracket on the end.
It puts the trailer slightly to one side, but will not make and difference.
Burley make and extention, but it will not fit and ebike.
https://www.modernbike.com/burley-hitch-alt-adapter-qr


----------

